# Paul Dalton - Who is He?



## buda

Does anyone know who Paul Dalton is? He has caused a bit of a stir in the USA and a detailer who gets thousands of dollars for a detail. 

He is based in the UK?

What can you tell me about him?

Regards
Bud Abraham


----------



## Mixman

He's caused quite a stir here too so get ready, you will get lots of replies!

Don't know him personally, and I don't know enough to comment about what has gone off in the past, but the work I have seen him do is fantastic :thumb:


----------



## tochu

Maybe his IP adress tell true :]


----------



## Jakedoodles

No need for this to go off on one. I will reply with the answer to the question 

Paul Dalton is a UK based detailer. He employed some marketing people and got some press releases which subsequently put detailing well and truly in the public eye. He's more expensive than most, which was a selling point, and one to prick up the ears of those reading about him. His website is www.miracledetail.co.uk. Anybody who has taken the time to speak with him personally will see he's a very nice chap, despite all the controversy.


----------



## Sharpy

failing that just do a sarch for paul dalton and or miracle detail


----------



## Johnnyopolis

buda said:


> Does anyone know who Paul Dalton is? He has caused a bit of a stir in the USA and a detailer who gets thousands of dollars for a detail.
> 
> He is based in the UK?
> 
> What can you tell me about him?
> 
> Regards
> Bud Abraham


Surely you would know who he is if you purport to be part of the International Detailing Association?

Seems odd that you would be forming that and then asking on this forum about him....

Call me a synic... Fanning Flames maybe?


----------



## Jakedoodles

touche!


----------



## Ronnie

ne1 for popcorn..


----------



## spitfire

Ronnie said:


> ne1 for popcorn..


.....and a strawberry milkshake for me please  Actually it is a fair question, who exactly is PD


----------



## RaceGlazer

PD also has a new very expensive wax coming out, so I think he may be on a promotional tour of the US.


----------



## swordjo

Who is Batman?


I'm Batman!


----------



## TOGWT

Hi Buda
Let me start by saying that Brits are usually more hospitable...
Paul Dalton / Miracle Detail is a UK based detailer that has been very successful at marketing his business and his line of products (sound familiar  )

Buda is a well respected and knowledgeable detailer based in the USA and has done a lot to further the industry and detailing knowledge in the US through Mobileworks Professional Detailing


----------



## -ROM-

Johnnyopolis said:


> Surely you would know who he is if you purport to be part of the International Detailing Association?
> 
> Seems odd that you would be forming that and then asking on this forum about him....
> 
> Call me a synic... Fanning Flames maybe?





TOGWT said:


> Hi Buda
> Let me start by saying that Brits are usually more hospitable...
> Paul Dalton / Miracle Detail is a UK based detailer that has been very successful at marketing his business and his line of products (sound familiar  )
> 
> Buda is a well respected and knowledgeable detailer based in the USA and has done a lot to further the industry and detailing knowledge in the US through Mobileworks Professional Detailing
> 
> Seems like a blatent bit of **** stirring to me! Surely anyone who has as much detailing knowledge and experience/hanging around detailing forums would know who the guy is!


----------



## TOGWT

The guy asked a simple question, how is this, as you so eloquently put it, **** stirring.

If he knew who he was he wouldn’t have asked. UK detailer’s however well known here are not usually recognized in such a large and diverse market like the US.


----------



## dominic84

lol why would he know who Paul is? people are saying it like he's a house hold name like Michael Jackson or something :speechles 

The guy asking the question is obviously well known to US detailers and we didn't all know who he was before so it's no different.


----------



## twhincup

devil: snuggles in behind his kevlar lined window ledge , did anyone have any popcorn left??)


----------



## -ROM-

Not suggesting he is a household name, but to someone who runs a detailing forum it is a bit odd not to know of him! PD has been on autopia and there have been threads that have discussed him at length!


----------



## kk1966

rmorgan84 said:


> Not suggesting he is a household name, but to someone who runs a detailing forum it is a bit odd not to know of him! PD has been on autopia and there have been threads that have discussed him at length!


Exactly:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

This thread reminds me of the Jehovah scene in life of brian, crikey I thought the chap was going to get stoned for mentioning Mr Dalton! :lol:


----------



## matt

^^:lol: :lol: ^^


----------



## drainaudio

dominic84 said:


> lol why would he know who Paul is? people are saying it like he's a house hold name like Michael Jackson or something :speechles
> 
> The guy asking the question is obviously well known to US detailers and we didn't all know who he was before so it's no different.


What's odd about this is that in far less time than it takes to come on DW and pose the question "who is PD?" anyone with a bare minimum of computer skills could have simply Googled Paul Dalton and bingo there's all the info you need.


----------



## Deanvtec

TOGWT said:


> The guy asked a simple question, how is this, as you so eloquently put it, **** stirring.
> 
> If he knew who he was he wouldn't have asked. UK detailer's however well known here are not usually recognized in such a large and diverse market like the US.


I'll second that, he is not god, not everyone has heard of him,crikey I bet he wished he hadn't asked a question on this site.


----------



## Ronnie

i hear voices they tell me to detail!


----------



## Mark J

All you need to know is here


----------



## superstring

TOGWT said:


> Buda is a well respected and knowledgeable detailer based in the USA and has done a lot to further the industry and detailing knowledge in the US through Mobileworks Professional Detailing Forums -
> 
> Sheesh! I must *really* be getting senile!! Well respected and knowledgeable detailer?? Where did you get that? *I've* never heard of him! Oh, I forgot, I live in Canada :lol: Seriously, where did you get all this info on "Buda" - it's certainly not in his profile?


----------



## tdekany

TOGWT said:


> The guy asked a simple question, how is this, as you so eloquently put it, **** stirring.
> 
> If he knew who he was he wouldn't have asked. UK detailer's however well known here are not usually recognized in such a large and diverse market like the US.


We all know in the US who Clark, off your mark, Dave KG etc... is.

He moderates the forum where Paul is mentioned at least 3 times. If you are not aware of PD in the US as a detailer while you are on a detailing forum????

Don't know what to say. It is one thing to ask more specific questions but acting like you have just heard of his name and you come to DW as a clueless (sorry I couldn't come up with a better word) mind......

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/mobileworks/vpost?id=1435152&highlight=paul+dalton

Somethink doesn't add up and who cares.

BUDA - google him, search here, Autopia, your own forum, Detailingbliss etc...


----------



## ZoranC

TOGWT said:


> Hi Buda
> Buda is a well respected and knowledgeable detailer based in the USA and has done a lot to further the industry and detailing knowledge in the US through Mobileworks Professional Detailing Forums - http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/mb/mobileworks





TOGWT said:


> The guy asked a simple question, how is this, as you so eloquently put it, **** stirring.
> 
> If he knew who he was he wouldn't have asked. UK detailer's however well known here are not usually recognized in such a large and diverse market like the US.


With Buda being deeply in the know of detailing industry he must have had heard of PD by now because there is nobody on US detailing forums that did not unless he have slept through the last year or so. There is no single US (or otherwise) forum that PD & Gang did not leave their marketing fliers on.


----------



## ZoranC

Don't you guys realize this resembles a classical guerilla marketing workaround? And you are falling for it.


----------



## ayrshireteggy

ZoranC said:


> Don't you guys realize this resembles a classical guerilla marketing workaround? And you are falling for it.


They're selling primates???


----------



## DE 1981

ZoranC said:


> Don't you guys realize this resembles a classical guerilla marketing workaround? And you are falling for it.


oh crist look who's back. Photography expert marketing expert anything else


----------



## Deanoecosse

Gavb said:


> oh crist look who's back. Photography expert marketing expert anything else


Gav, you missed out 'Bull****ologist' from his list of qualities


----------



## DE 1981

Deanoecosse said:


> Gav, you missed out 'Bull****ologist' from his list of qualities


lol sums him up to a T mate.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Next :tumbleweed:


----------



## -ROM-

Gavb said:


> oh crist look who's back. Photography expert marketing expert anything else


Thought exactly the same but didn't have the energy to start an argument with him!


----------



## kings..

why dont the mods just shut down PD threads? they are always full of BS and ass licking..


----------



## ZoranC

ayrshireteggy said:


> They're selling primates???


Only to those that did not win a spelling bee.


----------



## ZoranC

Gavb said:


> oh crist look who's back. Photography expert marketing expert anything else


I would assume your comment implies you have the knowledge to distinguish ones with the know from ones without. If that is correct could you please teach me a thing or two on the subject? Or any subject? Just pick a subject. Please. As I have went through quite a number of your posts and couldn't find anything worth the while, just the mindless chatter of old ladies in the background, like a wall of white noise.


----------



## ZoranC

Deanoecosse said:


> Gav, you missed out 'Bull****ologist' from his list of qualities


Now that you are bringing subject of bs-ers up, could you help me with something, please? I have been looking for some of your contributions to the actual subject of this board. I am having problem finding them. Could you point them out to me, please?


----------



## Brazo

ZoranC said:


> Now that you are bringing subject of bs-ers up, could you help me with something, please? I have been looking for some of your contributions to the actual subject of this board. I am having problem finding them. Could you point them out to me, please?


On the subject of contributions to this board, if you wish to stay a member please make your contributions less rude/offensive etc as that seems the only manner in which your able to post.


----------



## Brazo

kings.. said:


> why dont the mods just shut down PD threads? they are always full of BS and ass licking..


Why don't they indeed! I fele this thread has run its course and the question has been answered.


----------

